

Passenger 3.0.3 released - jrnkntl
http://blog.phusion.nl/2011/02/24/phusion-passenger-3-0-3-released/

======
saurik
Damn it! :( Yet another release that still doesn't merge my mod_dir fix. :( :(
I am so sick of having to maintain my own copy of this thing.

<https://github.com/FooBarWidget/passenger/pull/3>

~~~
sabat
Do tell -- this is Apache's mod_dir -- what's the bug?

~~~
saurik
That link was to the pull request that explains the bug. ;P

------
sabat
I ran into a bug trying to use with RVM -- be forewarned. The new Passenger
module-installer for Apache presumes you're using gemsets, and doesn't know
about default gemsets. Patch forthcoming.

~~~
FooBarWidget
How old is your RVM installation? As far as I know recent RVM installations
_always_ have gemsets. When you didn't create any gemsets you're implicitly
using the default gemset named 'default'.

~~~
sabat
I'm running from the head. And yeah, I was aware of the default gemset. The
problem I ran into appears to be that if you don't have a named gemset (other
than default, apparently) then the shell script can't figure out the name of
the ruby it's running and gives up. I found an alternative way to figure out
the ruby name from the environment, and I'll probably send it to Phusion.
Because those guys rock.

